# Lynbrook NY pigeon, needs home asap



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

A bird in Lynbrook NY needs a forever home. This is a 911 Pigeon bird, Beauty. She sounds like a fancy and the rescuer needs to get her placed as she has 4 cats and both bird and cats are getting quite excited about the situation. The rescuer is to the point where she feels the bird is safer set free or given to a Vet clinic with outcome not guaranteed. This is a bird Teebo has offered to take, but I haven't been able to reach her for the last few days through pm or email. If anyone has Teebo's phone number, please pm me. 

If Teebo can't be reached, we need to find another home.
Thanks.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

*pigeon*

how can i get it,its too hot to ship,and shes about 4 hours away.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

teebo said:


> how can i get it,its too hot to ship,and shes about 4 hours away.


Teebo, did you actually call the post office and ask if they were accepting live birds for shipment? 

fp


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Plus you Could Have The Bird In Only One Day. If Its Only 4 Hours away. So all you Would Need Is One Or Two days with Good Temps For Them To Ship. Hope It All Works out And You Can Get this Bird Or Someone Can. I live In Va Or I'd Take It. Hope It All works out For this Bird. 
Jennifer


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

yes they do take live birds.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

well, after this woman saying they were going to bring her up wed,and i went out today and purcahsed a 50lb. of pigeon food and a feeder,she sent me an email changed her mind. looking for a home for her closer to her area,i cant believe it,this has really upset me now,i was all setup for this bird,and looking to even take in more because ,i have lots of room,and she backs out,some people ,i just dont understand.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll pm you.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Teebo has been very gracious in offering to help this little pigeon. We aren't sure of the outcome yet, but I really appreciate Teebo stepping forward for this little one. (we need a back-patting icon here). I'm sure that any pigeon would be very happy with Teebo's digs. Thanks again.

Perhaps when the weather cools down a bit, Charis can ship a couple to Teebo  .


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

maybe thats my best bet,wait for the fall when it turns cooler.


----------



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

*Lynbrook Pigeon*

Please let me know if the Lynbrook pigeon still needs a home. I'm in the area and interested. Thanks.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Teebo,
You sure tried your best.  
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NYCamille said:


> Please let me know if the Lynbrook pigeon still needs a home. I'm in the area and interested. Thanks.


I just found the case in the database. The last message gotten from this finder was about a week ago, maybe a little longer. I just sent her a message and asked her about the bird, because the notes do not reflect whether the bird has been adopted or not. When/if I hear, I'll let you know.
Case file #4556 (For My INFO)


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> Teebo,
> You sure tried your best.
> Daryl


yes i sure did,thanks


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NYCamille said:


> Please let me know if the Lynbrook pigeon still needs a home. I'm in the area and interested. Thanks.


This bird does still need a home. I sent you a PM. I heard from the finder and they said to give you their information. Let me know.


----------



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

Hello. I just wanted to let you know that I went to the rescuers house today, she lives less than a mile from me. Very nice woman... She had the bird living on her porch for about 6 weeks with plenty of food. It was big and plump and seems healthy, looks like an older bird. Also looks like someone had plucked and cut it's wings. That's probably why it was found walking the sidewalks. However, it did not have any bands, so it would difficult to locate it's previous owner. It's mostly white with black markings, purple and green iridescent around it's neck. I'm going to keep it quarantined for at least 4 weeks before I think about introducing it to my other birds. It had some lice under the wings which I sprayed. I'll try to take a picture and post it here.
Anyway, I'm thankful there are animal lovers like this woman out there.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi NYCamille,

Wow, you are really close by!

I'm so glad the bird has found a home, thank you, and a big thank you to the rescuer.

Appreciate the update.

p.s. I like your avatar.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NYCamille said:


> Hello. I just wanted to let you know that I went to the rescuers house today, she lives less than a mile from me. Very nice woman... She had the bird living on her porch for about 6 weeks with plenty of food. It was big and plump and seems healthy, looks like an older bird. Also looks like someone had plucked and cut it's wings. That's probably why it was found walking the sidewalks. However, it did not have any bands, so it would difficult to locate it's previous owner. It's mostly white with black markings, purple and green iridescent around it's neck. I'm going to keep it quarantined for at least 4 weeks before I think about introducing it to my other birds. It had some lice under the wings which I sprayed. I'll try to take a picture and post it here.
> Anyway, I'm thankful there are animal lovers like this woman out there.



YIPPEE!!!! This case seems like it dragged on for quite a while. I'm SO glad that you got the bird. I'll go in the 911 database and close the case right now!! Can't wait to see the pictures. I don't think we've seen any pics of this bird. I know I haven't...........Thank you SO MUCH!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> YIPPEE!!!! This case seems like it dragged on for quite a while. I'm SO glad that you got the bird. I'll go in the 911 database and close the case right now!! Can't wait to see the pictures. I don't think we've seen any pics of this bird. I know I haven't...........Thank you SO MUCH!!


Actually, I just looked and this bird was reported to us initially on July 21st, so it DID drag on for quite a while.........


----------



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

I wasn't able to insert any photos here of the bird. I'm getting an error message that the size is too large. But I just uploaded 2 pics to my webshots webpage. Just look under the album called Rescue...
http://community.webshots.com/user/nycamille


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's quite a lovely pigeon! Thank you so much for giving this bird a good home!

Terry


----------



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

I wasn't able to insert a photo here. I get an error message saying it's too large. So I added the pics to my Webshots website. You can see the bird in the album called Rescue.
http://community.webshots.com/user/nycamille


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Thanks to a great team effort*

I just got back and read the great news about this bird finding a forever home. 
 
Teebo and NYCamille are two great representatives of Pigeon-Talk, willing to step forward and help a needy pigeon


Thank you, Teebo, for all the hard work you did to get ready for this bird. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.  I hope that this doesn't discourage you from volunteering again to take in another lost one. The rescuer wanted me to let you know that they really appreciated your volunteering, but in the end, they wanted to place Beauty as close as they could to where they live. 


NYCamille, thanks for taking in Beauty. I hope he will have a wonderful long life in your place. 

Renee, as always, thanks again! 

Mary


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

thats ok,i tryed.....soon a bird or two will come along.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Teebo, our 2 birds Oscar and Simone still need a home. They are sweet birds and are happy together, I think they would appreciate your set-up. Please email me if interested!
Thanks,
Sabina


----------

